# Update to Hansol's Guide to BMQ  ????



## jacksparrow (4 Aug 2008)

Hello folks,

Just wondering if there has been an update to the status quo of what Hansol posted? I noticed that there was no mention of the fitness test anywhere in the post, and what week to expect it?

Also....is it the same for BMOQ? I liked the post, it really gave us noobs an insight into what to expect there. One thing that keeps coming up a lot, is always keep your mouth shut. I'll be sure to remember that one always, and to say yes sergeant and no sergeant when spoken to.

Cheers


----------



## observor 69 (4 Aug 2008)

Or as is often said by those who have gone through a basic training  "Be the gray man."


----------



## Snafu-Bar (4 Aug 2008)

From what i gathered through the threads is that the fitness test is week 1 for BMQ, no clue about the officers test though.

Cheers.


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Aug 2008)

Jack, if you visit the CFLRS website (http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/accueil/index_e.asp), you can view copies of the schedules for BMQ and BMOQ (the latter is, of course, divided into IAP and BOTP). 

I've been told that the fitness test takes place in the first week - known as "week 0" - for both officers and NCMs. 

Edit: In case you have trouble finding the schedules, they are in the "Are you Ready?" section.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I noticed that there was no mention of the fitness test anywhere in the post, and what week to expect it?



If you are ready and fit for the test....you will pass.

If you are not ready and fit for the test, you will fail regardless of when the test occurs.


----------



## MedTechStudent (4 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to remember that one always, and to say yes sergeant and no sergeant when spoken to.



Unless of course that person talking to you is an MCpl or PO of course.   

EDIT (Cause I clicked the button by mistake)  I found that Hansol Guide thing pretty useful as well.  Always nice to see people's cool little tricks and such.  I'm out in 5 days!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## jacksparrow (4 Aug 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Jack, if you visit the CFLRS website (http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/accueil/index_e.asp), you can view copies of the schedules for BMQ and BMOQ (the latter is, of course, divided into IAP and BOTP).
> 
> I've been told that the fitness test takes place in the first week - known as "week 0" - for both officers and NCMs.
> 
> Edit: In case you have trouble finding the schedules, they are in the "Are you Ready?" section.



Thanks! So who takes IAP and BOTP, rather confusing especially when they are 6 week courses. Ithought the whole thing was 13 weeks?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Thanks! So who takes IAP and BOTP, rather confusing especially when they are 6 week courses. Ithought the whole thing was 13 weeks?



If you are going the officer route....you will take both of those.


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Aug 2008)

On the CFLRS website, it says that IAP is 9 weeks and BOTP is 6 weeks - so 15 weeks total for BMOQ!


----------



## jacksparrow (5 Aug 2008)

Do you feel better now after a comment like that?  : Here is a suggestion, next time just refrain from answering, in order to build up post count.




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you are ready and fit for the test....you will pass.
> 
> If you are not ready and fit for the test, you will fail regardless of when the test occurs.


----------



## jacksparrow (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks....o celtic one  




			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> On the CFLRS website, it says that IAP is 9 weeks and BOTP is 6 weeks - so 15 weeks total for BMOQ!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Do you feel better now after a comment like that?  : Here is a suggestion, next time just refrain from answering, in order to build up post count.



My post count is well beyond the point where i stopped paying attention to it thank you.

You obviously missed my point in your rush to be offended so here it is in different words :

The test is at the very begining of the course. It doesnt matter what week it is in. If you arrive at CFLRS well prepared you will pass. If you arrive at CFLRS poorly prepared, you will fail regardless of if its in week 0, week 1 or week 3.

The complete shchedule of the course is basicaly available on the web, if only you had bothered to look. Its been discussed here many times, by people with much higher post counts than myself.

The standards are well known.....read up on it and be prepared to pass well before you get there.


----------



## jacksparrow (5 Aug 2008)

I am in shape and prepared thank you very much, I took the police test before before I became a citizen  and that was level 6.5. Anyhoo....Like I said before, you don't ave to reply to a post if you've got nothing better to say or help a noob.

All I can say is am glad I don't have to work with you or ask you for advice.  :




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My post count is well beyond the point where i stopped paying attention to it thank you.
> 
> You obviously missed my point in your rush to be offended so here it is in different words :
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I am in shape and prepared thank you very much,



Glad to hear it. Alot of people are not so prepared so its refreshing that someone is.



> I took the police test before before I became a citizen  and that was level 6.5.



6.5 is good enough to pass, good for you.



> Anyhoo....Like I said before, you don't ave to reply to a post if you've got nothing better to say or help a noob.



I'll reply to whatever i want.




> All I can say is am glad I don't have to work with you or ask you for advice.  :



As i am glad you wont be working for me any time soon. Funny thing is that my subordinates dont seem to have that issue with me. I'll take their impression of my counselling & mentoring skills over yours.


----------



## jacksparrow (5 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> As i am glad you wont be working for me any time soon. Funny thing is that my subordinates dont seem to have that issue with me. I'll take their impression of my counselling & mentoring skills over yours.



Keep telling yourself that, I guess you don't know what is being said behind your back. Anyway don't bother replying, am ignoring you from here on, look like you like the sound of your own voice  :

Does the phrase "self centered" spring to mind?

Cheerio geezer


----------



## RCDtpr (5 Aug 2008)

Jacksparrow....let me give you some advice for when you get in.  Regardless of whether or not you like what someone of a higher rank has to say, you keep your opinion to yourself.  I can see that you don't agree with CDN Aviator but starting a pissing match like a 5 year old isn't going to get you respect in this organization if that's your general attitude.

And to your comment about how your happy you don't, and never will work for him, well I'm gonna tell you something.  The CF is a small world and you will be tasked out to other regiments etc.  So you just may end up working for him one day.  I'd keep that in the back of my mind if I were you and not burn bridges before your even a member of this organization......

Just my 2cents though.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Cheerio geezer



Geezer??  I know very well that was aimed at one person (whose replies I enjoy very much as they are usually what I'm thinking) but you *do* realize that you've more than likely insulted at least half the members (not to mention staff) on this forum?   Your age is not on your profile (?) so it's hard to tell if you're saying that from a "young" perspective or from a "time in" perspective.  Remember, you, too will be a "geezer" some day.

I'm sure CDN Aviator is not insulted by your comment, nor am I, but you might want to think before you post comments like that in the future.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Cheerio geezer



Odd, I didn't know 32 was considered "geezer".  By your standards I guess that means I'm only 13 years away from retirement.   :

Don't be mean just for the sake of it.  If you want to debate, do it politely if possible.  CDN and I bicker sometimes, but its usually light hearted and full of chocolate smiles.  Learn to take advice, not offense.

Cheers, Kyle

EDIT: Oh ya forgot to ask hows the treading water thing going?  Don't remember seeing an update.


----------



## jacksparrow (6 Aug 2008)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Jacksparrow....let me give you some advice for when you get in.  Regardless of whether or not you like what someone of a higher rank has to say, you keep your opinion to yourself.  I can see that you don't agree with CDN Aviator but starting a pissing match like a 5 year old isn't going to get you respect in this organization if that's your general attitude.
> 
> And to your comment about how your happy you don't, and never will work for him, well I'm gonna tell you something.  The CF is a small world and you will be tasked out to other regiments etc.  So you just may end up working for him one day.  I'd keep that in the back of my mind if I were you and not burn bridges before your even a member of this organization......
> 
> Just my 2cents though.



RCD..thx for that, I really appreciate what you had to say. I am not like that usually, it's just that some folks here tend to forget that we are noobs, and when we ask these questions, it's because we don't know the answer, as supposed to just being a pain.


----------



## jacksparrow (6 Aug 2008)

I am 35 and mentioned that before. Anyway...if we have any British folks on here, I'll like for them to back up what am about to explain here to you......"Geezer" as a term in the UK, refer to what you guys call "Buddy" here in NA.

You say trunk, I say boot, you say hood, I say bonnet...blah blah blah

So I guess if what you are saying is right, I just insulted myself as well????

I guess some of my terminologies are bound to get me into trouble ther eh? I still make the odd mistake of going to the passenger's side to drive with my own car.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Geezer??  I know very well that was aimed at one person (whose replies I enjoy very much as they are usually what I'm thinking) but you *do* realize that you've more than likely insulted at least half the members (not to mention staff) on this forum?   Your age is not on your profile (?) so it's hard to tell if you're saying that from a "young" perspective or from a "time in" perspective.  Remember, you, too will be a "geezer" some day.
> 
> I'm sure CDN Aviator is not insulted by your comment, nor am I, but you might want to think before you post comments like that in the future.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Aug 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=geezer

geezer	

In the U.K.: A guy, a bloke, a person in general. The British equivalent of the American slang word "dude". 

In the U.S.: An old man, particularly one who is either cranky or eccentric. Rather derogatory term.
(UK) "You're looking for Johnny? Yeah, he's that geezer over there in the green coat." 

(US) "Old man Anderson keeps yelling at the kids playing outside. That geezer!"


----------



## aesop081 (6 Aug 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> An old man, particularly one who is either cranky or eccentric.



     yup, thats me alright


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I am 35 and am sure I mentione dthat before. Anyway...if we have any British folks on here, I'll like for them to back up what am about to explain here to you......"Geezer" as a term in the UK, refer to what you guys call "Buddy" here in NA.
> 
> You say trunk, I say boot, you say hood, I say bonnet...blah blah blah
> 
> ...



I apologize if that is indeed what you meant.  It was not implied by the "tone" of the email.

BTW, I'm cranky and eccentric too!  Just not a guy!  Is there a female version of Geezer or is non-gender specific?


----------



## jacksparrow (6 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I apologize if that is indeed what you meant.  It was not implied by the "tone" of the email.
> 
> BTW, I'm cranky and eccentric too!  Just not a guy!  Is there a female version of Geezer or is non-gender specific?



There is, a female is known as "bird", in a phrase it goes like this "this is, she or that is my bird". The Aussies use "Sheila".


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> There is, a female is known as "bird", in a phrase it goes like this "this is, she or that is my bird". The Aussies use "Sheila".



Is that all?  I thought that meant girlfriend or just girl.  Nothing for a cranky "old" lady?   :-\


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2008)

Let's see........There is also "Rabbit"...........and "old cow"......followed by "old sow".


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's see........There is also "Rabbit"...........and "old cow"......followed by "old sow".



C'mon, George, you know you love me!!  

If those are my choices, I'll take "Rabbit"


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2008)

Ah!  One who is prone to endless chattering.


----------



## jacksparrow (7 Aug 2008)

I didn't think you wanted to hear those from a gentleman like me  ;D 



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Is that all?  I thought that meant girlfriend or just girl.  Nothing for a cranky "old" lady?   :-\


----------



## infanteer-it (9 Oct 2008)

Damnit. I so wish there wasn't a second page to this post I had such a good chuckle on the first one.... shame to see it all get resolved like that. Am I the only one that didn't look into the fitness requirements or course schedule or anything before I went to St. Jean? They shouldn't tell people what the requirements are until after the first test..... see who has what it takes. Personally I just worked out a lot and watched rambo/saving private ryan over and over again. Thats all the prep you need baby.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2008)

infanteer-it said:
			
		

> I just worked out a lot



You were doing so good....but then you said :



> and watched rambo/saving private ryan over and over again. Thats all the prep you need baby.


----------

